# Value Filter in PT using 2010 vrsion



## cowboy2153 (Jan 30, 2012)

When selecting the top 10 option in Value Filtering, I only get "Items" as the "unit".  In a previous spreadsheet I was able to "filter" by "Percentage".  Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## powerpivotpro (Jan 30, 2012)

Hmm I have never seen that.  Is this a PowerPivot pivottable?


----------



## cowboy2153 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for your quick response...
Not a powerpoint table..
Pure excel; Excel 2010


----------



## powerpivotpro (Jan 30, 2012)

OK I would float this in the "main" forum then, as this forum is specific to PowerPivot and you will get broader assistance over there:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=10


----------

